# Advice on housing/ real estate, Michoacan



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

My husband and I plan to retire in Mexico (may pick Morelia or Patzcuaro) in about 6-7 years. We can consider buying now, starting out with vacation home and visits. 
Question: Has real estate gone up a lot in past 5 years? can we expect it to rise fast? Should we be buying now? We plan to look at a few places in Morelia and in Patzcuaro, and spend a few days looking in each. Is Patzcuaro very cool compared to Morelia? Is this a big consideration when comparing? We are thinking we may prefer warm weather of Morelia. 
While we are there, are there any insights that you think we should know? I have seen a few homes through pictures. The homes in Patzcuaro seem better looking and more charming, especially for the price. 
Any advice would be appreciated. once one purchases property there, is it difficult to sell (if one changes their mind)? We don't plan to spend a lot... I had thought the budget would be $100,000. USD But evidently, it will have to be much more (up to $200,000. USD for 2-3 bedroom ). I was not expecting this. I was not expecting this in Mexico. 

Of course, we have not ruled out D.F., Veracruz State, etc. On this same trip we will look at 1-3 apartments in D.F. to compare life....


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you been there before?

Before even considering buying, it might be wise to spend a week or three in either/both locations, to get the feel of it. And, after that, my personal belief is that, unless you have offspring who plan to live in MX, it might be wiser to rent long term.

I've looked a lot at Patzcuaro. We were planning to spend time there in July, which is arguably the worst season, (rainy) to get a feel for what it's like when it's worst. But a baby on its way means we're going to Italy in the fall, instead.

There are plenty of lovely short term rentals in Patz, to let you live in a house and see if it feels like home, if that makes sense.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rent before buying*

I advise renting for at least 6 months, better a year, before committing to buying property anywhere in Mexico.

And yes, Pátzcuaro is several degrees cooler than Morelia. We prefer it that way. We find cool weather easier to deal with than hot. But not all agree.

IMO, the Pátzcuaro lifestyle is more easy going than that of Morelia. Traffic in Morelia can be horrendous at certain times of day. There have been frequent political demonstrations and marches which wreak a semi paralyzing effect on the city. Pátzcuaro has had occasional but very rare combi van or even rarer, taxi strikes which block the principal entrances to the city for a few hours. There are some side streets usually left open so you can get around the blockade.

There are charming houses in Morelia as well as in Pátzcuaro. Depends where you are looking. One especially charming area is the suburb of Santa María de Guido. Have you been to either place, or have you only seen realtor's pictures on the Internet? You need to come and see, in person, live in one place or another, before deciding which is for you.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, I have been there 3-4 time (to Both). Been to a lot of places in Mexico-- but to settle and live in one is another story. Patzcuaro--One time it rained on us and it was quite chilly in the old colonial hotel. Got cool hotel room in Don VAscos a couple of years ago, again. Patzcuaro is famous for being cool. I have corresponded with a homeowner who is selling his house and moving back to states (has 3 little children now). he says the house is nice relief on really hot days, and quite chilly when its cool months. We have idea of potentially purchasing and renting out a room or two to visitors or foreign students. (I work in education).


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Anonimo--- I will certainly take a look at Santa Maria de Guido.
My husband has a brother in Morelia. He will help us look, etc. He is suggesting I go on my business idea (also fun) to rent out rooms where we live. Then it needs to be close to town.
I have a feeling that we can look and get wise--er. Maybe you will like my newest idea: Keep going on vacations-- try new places but don't travel too much. Stay put and try a city out.
Also, when we retire maybe its smart to spend a couple of months in several places. Then decide. Sounds like your place is quiet and open, but easy access to either city. We are such urbanites (lived in San Francisco for many years and we love to eat out and go to cafes all the time...we are very used to being out daily). I have t squeeze in working on my garden. My husband has had career in culinary industry (worked in resorts in Cancun for many years). That is all big factor. (I am a college counselor) But I like your suggestion!! Look, don't buy. That certainly takes off the pressure!! Researching is interesting on internet, but need to be there.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Follow your dream—slowly*



> I've looked a lot at Patzcuaro. We were planning to spend time there in July, which is arguably the worst season, (rainy)


I love the rainy season, for the drama of generally predictable afternoon storms and the refreshment of the green pastures and forested mountains. The rainy season in Morelia isn't much different from that in Pátzcuaro except that some of the lower lying streets flood when the storm drains back up. But then no place is perfect.

You will certainly find many more restaurant options in Morelia than in Pátzcuaro. Santa María has several excellent restaurants, although I don't think of it as a place to go cafe browsing. That would be more likely in Centro.

We manage to stay warm during the winter by dressing as needed. We also have 3 portable propane heaters. The one in the bathroom gets the most use.

Best wishes in finding the place that meets your dreams as well as your needs.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, Anonimo! I think that following the dream slowly.... is it. My husband was raised in Mexico City and moved to Cancun ...many years. Then he met me. We live in Bay Area. the reason we don't think of moving there is...not enough to do , no real cultural activity unless we moved to Merida. then no ocean. We love the ocean. I really need to adjust to the heat thing. Although, living in Bay Area its the same. Cool. we don't have central heating so I guess its bootcamp training for the coolness and no heat. I am told heating is expensive in Mexico. Thanks, very helplful!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

No ocean here in central Michoacán, but the Pacific coast is 3 1/2 hours or so drive from us on good highways. I'm not a big fan of beaches, but I do like Zihuatanejo.

Our "air conditioning" and heating is accomplished to a great extent by opening and closing windows at the right time. The rest is just adapting ourselves, which we haven't found to be very difficult.

The recently past winter was mild. We didn't have to put on thermal long johns hardly ever. Now, in April, it's "hot" in the afternoon, but we are staying cool inside our simple casa. (Note that it has two roofs: a traditional tiled roof over a flat concrete roof.)


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

And I figure you must have a car? How is that? My coworker's family lives in NE Morelia , near las camelinas.(they have ranch out of the #15 Road-- he showed me, like 20 minutes away, 20 kilometros de Morelia). He just showed me Santa maria de Guido on his map. It looks pretty close to downtown. I will have to check it out, thank you. His parents live over there and raise horses, cows and bulls. I am thinking we should go and rent, then make a decision. Life is so fast here I know I will slow down. From what you say, I would acclimate to the cool weather... I know it is warmer there. We love the warmth. One question, how come not a lot of pools over there? Sounds like pool weather to me in the hot summer of Morelia. What about that. We are swimmers. We definitely are thinking of trips to beach (yes, we did Zihuatenejo and took bus from Morelia one time). Hopefully you can find cheap rooms there. We paid more than expected for a hotel that was in the middle, pretty simple 2-3 star. Its really nice there. When you moved there, did you have to leave all your things behind? I have my kitchen I am attached to ... wedding gifts from years gone by. No easy way to take all your things from California??


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

For swimming in summer, Lake Zirahuen isn't far from Patzcuaro. Swimmable water is an biggie for my husband, and a mid-sized concern for me, as well.

No swimming there in winter, of course, but that's how all in the northern latitudes and/or higher altitudes dealt till swimming pools were invented. For me, nothing, not a pool, certainly, and not the ocean, compares to swimming in a clean fresh water lake.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

perezl said:


> And I figure you must have a car? How is that? My coworker's family lives in NE Morelia , near las camelinas.(they have ranch out of the #15 Road-- he showed me, like 20 minutes away, 20 kilometros de Morelia). He just showed me Santa maria de Guido on his map. It looks pretty close to downtown. I will have to check it out, thank you. His parents live over there and raise horses, cows and bulls. I am thinking we should go and rent, then make a decision. Life is so fast here I know I will slow down. From what you say, I would acclimate to the cool weather... I know it is warmer there. We love the warmth. One question, how come not a lot of pools over there? Sounds like pool weather to me in the hot summer of Morelia. What about that. We are swimmers. We definitely are thinking of trips to beach (yes, we did Zihuatenejo and took bus from Morelia one time). Hopefully you can find cheap rooms there. We paid more than expected for a hotel that was in the middle, pretty simple 2-3 star. Its really nice there. When you moved there, did you have to leave all your things behind? I have my kitchen I am attached to ... wedding gifts from years gone by. No easy way to take all your things from California??


Yes; we have a vehicle. It's a boon and a curse at the same time. We really need it out here in el campo, but owning a car comes with considerable overhead.

I know there are pools in Morelia, but I don't have that info at hand. In Pátzcuaro, there's the indoor pool at Acuatica Gaby, but the water is not seriously heated, and it's not really available in winter. We have a friend who swims there, and she wears a wet suit top to stay warm. There's a pool near Uruapan. Another acquaintance swims there, um, 3 times a week, but they live at Zirahúen, closer to Uruapan.

There's a very nice indoor pool at Quiroga, for which we were going to sign up, but it was always closed for one reason or another.

There are balnearios de aguas termales (hot springs bathing resorts) east of Morelia, about a 40 minute drive (don't hold me to that figure), among them the elaborately developed and plusher Reino de Atzimba, at Zinapécuaro; just north of which, in the relatively isolated pueblo of Araró, there's Balneario Huingo, and adjoining it is Los Hervideros. We went to Huingo and enjoyed the pools, of varying temp, from cool to very hot. It's inexpensive and a RME (Real Mexican Experience).

About 35 minutes or more south of Uruapan, is the more natural balneario of Ku'aar Tukuri. It has two large cool water swimming pools and a small but sufficient range of hot pools. I like it because it doesn't especially cater to kiddies, that is, no water slides and other water park games. (So, sue me.)

I'll try to answer the rest of your questions later (ie, household goods, etc.)


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. We will have to check it out. Its a biggie for us. So where are you living right now? I know you are checking out Patzcuaro and will be going to Italy/Spain, right?Those are two places I am very familiar with. I lived in Madrid for one year, but visited Barcelona a few times. And Italy is my favorite place over there... all of it! I have probably spent 2 months or more total traveling in Italy.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My daughter is in the north of Italy, so we'll be there. I hope to arrive a little before the baby is born, and stay to help for a couple weeks.

We've been mostly in the places where she lives, for obvious reasons. But that still gave us the opportunity to explore a lot of Puglia, and now she's close to Venice. Lago del Garda is intriguing, as well, and very close to her. That will be on my list for when we're there this fall.

We're currently in Minnesota, and after this long, long winter, I am more eager than ever to get OUT of here!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Before we moved here, we ruthlessly went through our "stuff" and sold or gave away all that we deemed unnecessary or superfluous. It wasn't easy. We left our household appliances such as stove and refrigerator (they belonged to the apartment owner anyway); our bed, seldom read books, etc. We eventually purchased these items new after we moved into our present rental house.

Nevertheless, our 6X12 foot cargo trailer was very loaded, to where the trailer hitch on our Ford Windstar dragged when crossing topes or railroad tracks. Eventually, the load was too much for the Windstar's transmission, and it blew out about 30 miles north of Morelia.

Hauling a trailer, especially behind a V6 Windstar, now seems like a really bad idea. It was a stressful nightmare. Various tow trucks and over two weeks of repairs put it back into condition. It was expensive and not fun. Once we had settled in here, we moved the trailer only twice more, over short distances, with light loads. We now use it as a storeroom. I hope to never take it on the road again.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anonimo said:


> Before we moved here, we ruthlessly went through our "stuff" and sold or gave away all that we deemed unnecessary or superfluous. It wasn't easy. We left our household appliances such as stove and refrigerator (they belonged to the apartment owner anyway); our bed, seldom read books, etc. We eventually purchased these items new after we moved into our present rental house.
> 
> Nevertheless, our 6X12 foot cargo trailer was very loaded, to where the trailer hitch on our Ford Windstar dragged when crossing topes or railroad tracks. Eventually, the load was too much for the Windstar's transmission, and it blew out about 30 miles north of Morelia.
> 
> Hauling a trailer, especially behind a V6 Windstar, now seems like a really bad idea. It was a stressful nightmare. Various tow trucks and over two weeks of repairs put it back into condition. It was expensive and not fun. Once we had settled in here, we moved the trailer only twice more, over short distances, with light loads. We now use it as a storeroom. I hope to never take it on the road again.


I can imagine! Our move is, realistically, at least a couple years in the future. But I've started with the photos. When my dad died, I somehow ended up with four HUGE Rubbermaid tubs of photos and mementos. So far, one tub is gone, and another is down to about 1/3 full. 

I've also made a pledge to get rid of something, every day of the year. I started last year, and, while not managing to do it every day, I still got rid of well over 366 things. It's amazing how many clothes one has that aren't worn, books, as you say, that aren't read, etc.

We bought new dishes a couple weeks ago, and got rid of the old ones. That was (or had been before kid-breakage) a service for 12, and this is for 8. With mugs, not coffee cups, so no saucers. The old stuff was old enough to vote, and I do hope some family with kids likes it at Goodwill!

FHBoy's stories about his and SWMBO's purging started me on my path, and you story makes it just that much more crucial to get rid of stuff.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Anonimo, 
So what I have read about "can't take a trailer" to Mexico is not true? I heard you have to return it to the States or you get in trouble... also the same about car. You must have paid to get authorization to bring them in? I am thinking that when then time comes, we would want to bring some things with us. It sounds like we could bring a trailer in? (if we have right car?) The other concern is the robberies on the road--- was that a concern when you went, or was it long ago?


----------

